# Post your Finished Wooden Knife Here.



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok. For those of you that are entered in the Wooden Knife Challenge, post up one picture that you want to be voted on, as well as featured in the calender.
Please no comments from others in here. Just a picture, along with some description of what the wood used and finish on it. And please try to make it a good photo...high quality and clear...

(I'll look later tonight and gather some names to tag here.)


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is mine....
Blade Material - African Blackwood
Handle Material - European Box Elder
Pin Material - Blackwood
CA finish on the blade and Myland's Friction Coat on the handles

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 2, 2016)

My attempt.
Blade Material - Bookmatched Jamaican Dogwood around a Brazilian Tulipwood core
Handle Material - Buttonwood

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2016)

Over All Length -- 9 inches
Blade Length -- 5 inches
Handle Length -- 4 inches
Blade Material -- African Blackwood
Handle Material -- Snakewood
Pin Material -- Desert Ironwood
Truoil Finish

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 3, 2016)

Handle Material - Blue Dyed Curly Horse Chesnut
Guard Material - Rengas
Blade Material - Smoked Oak and Maple
Finish: 5 coats Truoil Polished with Walnut Oil
Handle Length: 6"
Blade Length: 7.5"
Guard Thickness: 0.5"
Overall: Length 14"

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 5, 2016)

Here's mine once again. lol
Blade Material - Maple
Handle Material - Box Elder Burl and Blackwood
Pin Material - Holly
Sheath Material - Cherry Veneer

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 14, 2016)

This is what I have.
Blade is claro walnut
Guard is ebony
Handle is curly horse chesnut
Shield is dyed box elder burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 15, 2016)

I swear I posted this pic yesterday here. Oh well. Better late than never. 
Blade is ebony. Handle and sheath are Male chicken-spur hawthorn. Guard and pins are walnut. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Blade - Ziricote
Bolsters - African Blackwood
Scales - Honduran Rosewood Burl
Handle Finish - Cyano-Acrylate
Blade - Waxed and Buffed

Overall Length - 11 1/2"
Blade Length - 6 1/8"

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 15, 2016)

Blade - Curly maple ebonized with steel wool & vinegar
Handle - Camphor burl with crushed Sleeping Beauty turquoise fill
Pins - Boxwood
Finish - UV protective fixative, lacquer, then buffed with carnauba wax
OA Length - 9"
Blade - 4 1/4"
Handle - 4 3/4"

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2016)

Live Oak Blade
Ziricote Handle and Guard
Red Mallee Sapwood pins
Tru Oil finish

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## wombat (Sep 22, 2016)

Blade---- Tasmanian oak with black leather dye stain
Guard--- Tasmanian oak
Handle --26 segments of spotted gum.
Poly finish

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2016)

Supposed to post 'em here too I guess. Thanks for the link Marc I never read stickies. 













Oops forgot the specs thanks for the reminder Marc.

*Katana* *(sword)* *Specs*
Overall sword length: 34 5/16
Blade length (more like a wakizashi length than a katana): 22 1/8
Blade width: Base 1 1/16 tapers to 15/16
Blade thickness: 3/16

*Saya (scabbard) Specs*
Length: 22 3/4
Width: 1 1/2
OD thickness: 7/16
ID thickness: 7/32

*Katana Materials*
Blade: Beeswing Narra
Tsuka (hilt/handle): Sycamore & 2-tone Amboyna
Guard (tsuba): 2-tone Macacauba
Pommel (kashira): Ringed Gidgee
Handle wrap (tsukamaki): Crimson ito cord

*Saya* *Materials*
Saya (scabbard): Texas Black Walnut
Kurigata (sageo cord mount): Chittum burl
Sageo (scabbard safety cord): Black/crimson sageo cord
Infills: Copper micro pins & turquoise

*Finish* *Materials*

Katana: Truoil

Saya: Polyurethane - satin.

I've not any time at all to make a stand. Probably won't in time for calendar.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

